
17 Ways VoIP has helped my Sex Life - sagar13d
http://www.virtualhosting.com/blog/2008/voip-17-ways-voip-has-helped-my-sex-life/
======
Tichy
Ah the nuances ot title compostion. If the title had been "17 ways how VoIP
can help your sex life", I might have clicked on it...

